
QA Testers: Coding Is Your Must-Have Professional Skill - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/09/20/qa-testers-coding-important-job-skill/
======
president
One thing I have often thought is that, in order to be a good QA tester, you
also have to have had some experience developing your own production
application. In this way, you understand the different types of testing
required and why testing is required in a more visceral way. Because, once you
have had to deal with bugs that cause loss of customers or $$$ from your own
pocket book, only then will you really understand the true value of testing.

